# Replacement door key - Hymer S670 1992



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

We are looking for a supplier of the drivers' and habitation door key (that's the standard door lock not the deadlock type lock), it is an HX... series with POS on the reverse. 

I think POS is not so important although the series number is.

Found a supplier online but the photo doesn't match our key exactly, they don't have a phone contact only email and unfortuneately we are in a hurry.

Any good ideas please?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

veevee said:


> We are looking for a supplier of the drivers' and habitation door key (that's the standard door lock not the deadlock type lock), it is an HX... series with POS on the reverse.
> 
> I think POS is not so important although the series number is.
> 
> ...


A good locksmith may be able to supply keys that your ordinary High St key cutter doesn't supply. My local locksmith even clones chipped keys from the master key, and for about half the price of the main dealers.

Good luck.

Jock.


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Just an update. Did as you said and had the keys cut by a locksmith (as against a high street booth).

They were knowledgeable and the keys worked beautifully, many thanks again Jock.

ps: they were the same price as quoted in the high street (although they didn't have the correct blanks)


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

veevee said:


> Just an update. Did as you said and had the keys cut by a locksmith (as against a high street booth).
> 
> They were knowledgeable and the keys worked beautifully, many thanks again Jock.
> 
> ps: they were the same price as quoted in the high street (although they didn't have the correct blanks)


Result!!!

Glad that you got sorted Veevee, and glad to have been of help to you. :thumbright:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------

